# Your Personal Best Carp?



## JSykes3

Post some pics of your best carp. This is mine. Didn't get a measurement but he was heavy. Actually caught last year on a baitcaster. Was bass fishing and I saw some nice carp roaming the area. Saw a mulberry tree nearby and put a berry right on the tip of the 4/0 EWG hook I was using, lol. He slurped it up. Sorry for the blurry pic, my friend who took the picture is a retard.


----------



## TimJC

Here is my biggest Ohio common at 38 pounds from 2009:

[ame="http://www.flickr.com/photos/timjc513/3814857912/"]38 pounder from Eldean | Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2595/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@98a3b7b719[/ame] by TimJC513, on Flickr

And my PB mirror, an old friend I have landed many times at 27lb 10oz from 2007:


----------



## JSykes3

Wow! Nice fish man. Looked through your other photos on Flickr. Keep up the nice work. Cant wait to land some big ones like that.


----------



## PolymerStew

Mirror carp from the canal in Akron. Didn't get a weight, but it was 32", so I figure about 22 lbs


----------



## JSykes3

Nice one. My best is also from the canal in Akron, just upriver. I know exactly where you got that one at. (not gonna give away the spot) Mine was only about 2 miles or so away. Keep them coming.


----------



## JSykes3

Better pic of my best.


----------



## likes2fish

Never really fished for them much, but maybe 7 lbs.?


----------



## TClark

Don't have a photo but my PB was 18 pounds...can't even imagine one weighing 10 pounds more than that...need a bigger rod.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Grand Traverse bay West, 36 lb 2 oz no photo but its eye was big as a silver dollar. Caught it while fishing for brown trout in the mouth of the boardman river. Tom


----------



## Madfisher

Not the biggest but there is a story behind this fish. Fishing for crappie with a small crappie pole at Cowan lake in early spring. This fish was not hooked at all. I swear. The line was wrapped around the top fin at the hard part. I swear this is true. My wife and son(holding the fish) and my daughter were the only people there. The hook was aleast 6 feet away from the fish. We did not know what was going on as the bobber was up but the line(4 pound test) was peeling off of the reel. Took 20 minutes to bring this sucker in. This really happened and is NOT a fish story lol......Dan


----------

